# Bad News for UK: Megaupload been hit by the IWF



## tajio (Oct 10, 2010)

IWF (Internet Watch Federation) has started to filter out major file hosts such Megaupload & Hotfile. 

_"The Internet Watch Foundation is an organisation that prevents access to child pornography websites. If a website is hosting multiple things (ie, the majority of legal content and one page of suspected illegal content) then the proxy system is deployed. "_ source - click here


----------



## alidsl (Oct 10, 2010)

Lol, megaupload's about to lose some premium members


----------



## luke_c (Oct 10, 2010)

Good thing I switched to Usenet recently!


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 10, 2010)

That's total bull, any user-content based website can be hit by disgusting things like that.
Infact, Megaupload themselves do not provide links to their downloads, it's entirely up to outside websites or users to provide links to the hosted content, which makes it even MORE bull that they block websites because of crap like this.

Before you know they would blacklist Google because their image search engine may accidentally index child porn, and it HAS happened.


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 10, 2010)

I sense that something like this will be coming to the Netherlands soon...


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 10, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Infact, Megaupload themselves do not provide links to their downloads, it's entirely up to outside websites or users to provide links to the hosted content, which makes it even MORE bull that they block websites because of crap like this.



I think you're mistaken.  Megaupload _does_ host files.  Maybe you were thinking of Filestube or something?


----------



## tajio (Oct 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *luke_c:*
> Good thing I switched to Usenet recently!



Don't you have to pay to use 'Usenet' any info, I'm sort've interested.

And by the way using proxies won't work either. When the counter hit's Zero and you click download it'll just state "Download exceeded"


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 10, 2010)

It's still working for me, I'm with Virgin Media? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit : Just moved onto the next part of my download and it is still connecting and downloading fine, it's been downloading from MU since about 4:00 GMT and there has been no problems


----------



## Rubedo (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm not in the UK, so it doesn't directly effect me, but I'm still mad as hell over this. See, this is what people have been afraid of, with this blacklisting of websites to "protect the children". Now they can block ANY site they want regardless of what the content is, on the simple accusation that it is "harmful to children" or "contains child pornography" even if it doesn't or if the end user does something against the terms of service (and such a thing IS against MU's terms of service).

I am against ALL forms of censorship and persecution of file-sharers and there had better be riots over this shit. This is clearly done, not to protect the children, but to harm file-sharers period.


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 10, 2010)

I hope it won't happen to the US.  I really need Megaupload for my Wii ISOs. Also need Megavideo a LOT.


----------



## adgloride (Oct 10, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> It's still working for me, I'm with Virgin Media?



I'm also on VM and it works for me.


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 10, 2010)

adgloride said:
			
		

> Danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess VM doesn't use IWF


----------



## mehrab2603 (Oct 10, 2010)

i hope 4chan will DDoS IWF


----------



## Davess (Oct 10, 2010)

censoring the internets bad, m-kay.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 10, 2010)

lol VM

Censorship is wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would understand if it was a rom site or something similar, but this site is just a file host site


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 10, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He means that you can't just search for files on megaupload you have to be linked to them through forums hes trying to say block the forums not MU


----------



## Chaz. (Oct 10, 2010)

Fooking love Virgin Media!


----------



## tajio (Oct 10, 2010)

You lucky virgin parrots!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least mediafire still works...


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 10, 2010)

This sucks ass!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ive been having trouble with Megaupload for a week now. All I want are my Power Rangers episode DVD rips! The damn things wont download until about 3am and if that I might get a group of ten episodes at a time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Ugh! I hope this gets fixed soon.


----------



## Issac (Oct 10, 2010)

ouch! Megaupload is used for so much more than piracy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That sucks a lot!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2010)

That sucks for _*"UK Parrots"!*_
Seriously, this is stupid. Megaupload can't control what is uploaded through their sites.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 10, 2010)

My Sky Internet still works and so does my god damn awful Virgin.


----------



## myuusmeow (Oct 10, 2010)

Aren't these the idiots that blocked Wikipedia for that having the cover of Virgin Killer by the Scorpions (nsfw) on their site?


----------



## megawalk (Oct 10, 2010)

errrrrr........
how the hell would they block MegaUpload ?
if they are not aware of how big MegaUpload is, they will get:
1. 4chan anonymous'd
2. rickrolled
3. fail
4. legal enrightment law ensuements


----------



## Matt140 (Oct 10, 2010)

Woot! It's begun! Everyone get your armbands and look for a race to persecute.

OR even better, lets block the whole internet! It allows free speech, naughty naughty!

[/sarcasm] No, but seriously, this is getting stupid. Why do they even bother? Whether they like it or not, people will always find a way around any silly block they put on websites.


----------



## redact (Oct 10, 2010)

as said earlier in the thread by some others, imma just sit back and wait for /b/ to DDoS their website..


----------



## Thoob (Oct 10, 2010)

I can still get on MegaUpload fine from my BT connection... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if it does go down I'll be really pissed - that's where I download all my pirated sheeeit.


----------



## Pliskron (Oct 10, 2010)

Can't you get around this by useing a proxy server?


----------



## T-hug (Oct 10, 2010)

I am with 02 but do not really use MU.  I just tried the site and it works fine for me...


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 11, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> as said earlier in the thread by some others, imma just sit back and wait for /b/ to DDoS their website..



*pulls up lawn chair*

This should be fun...


----------



## macgeek417 (Oct 11, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*glances at LOIC*
It's only a matter of time...


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 11, 2010)

What is your source for this?  I can't find any other mention of it on the net.  And even if people are receiving a 'too many connections' error it probably means just that.  If it were blocked it would give a message stating it'd been blocked


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2010)

RapidPro mein haben

^Their premium download SWF

I think.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 11, 2010)

www.kproxy.com and most CGI proxys ?
or use a VPN (JAP)


----------



## emigre (Oct 11, 2010)

I actually downloaded something from MU a few hours ago.


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 11, 2010)

_If true,_ that's complete and utter fucking bullshit. In this case, Google should be blocked, as it has a little box into which users can type 'child porn'.



			
				emigre said:
			
		

> I actually downloaded something from MU a few hours ago.


I did five minutes ago. This thread was the first thing I saw after Todorov's Narrative Theory.


----------



## tajio (Oct 11, 2010)

It looks like Rapidshare won't work either ... -__- Some people are lucky some aren't.

BTW proxies don't work. Once the counter hit's Zero and you click download, it'll just state "Download Exceeded".


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2010)

Downloaded from MU before...
I've been using FileServe alot recently anyway.

(Also HotFile sucks, it should get blocked)


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 11, 2010)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> _If true,_ that's complete and utter fucking bullshit. In this case, Google should be blocked, as it has a little box into which users can type 'child porn'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google wouldn't be blocked as it isn't hosting anything. The sites that it could find would be what's blocked.

Anyway, megaupload isn't even blocked. The filter just makes it show the elevated number of requests screen. If you have a premium account, it'll work fine.

Far as I know the iwf filter works like this. Specific address is reported and blocked, in this case megaupload.com/badfile. It's actually blocked you cannot load the page, you'll get page not displayed. How ever for it to block that specific address, it has to go through the iwf proxy. 

Now whether it's poorly implemented or it's just how it works, I'm not sure, but the way it works now is, any address on that domain, even if it isn't the blocked page, runs through the proxy. So megaupload simply sees loads of requests from the same ip ( the proxy) and gives you the error. Normally doing it this way doesn't cause any problems (like when they blocked a page on wiki, only that specific thing was not accessible, but the rest was), but it does cause problems for free users on sites like megaupload. 

So it's not a specific block on megaupload, just a side effect of how the filter works, get a premium account and it'll still work.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 11, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> IWF (Internet Watch Federation) has started to filter out major file hosts such Megaupload & Hotfile.
> 
> _"The Internet Watch Foundation is an organisation that prevents access to child pornography websites. If a website is hosting multiple things (ie, the majority of legal content and one page of suspected illegal content) then the proxy system is deployed. "_ source - click here


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 11, 2010)

MU still works for me, thankfully. Dunno what ISP though, the girlfriend handles that shit.

Honestly, it's like having Maggie Thatcher back in charge! I'm so angry, I could shit!


----------



## Officer Delibird (Oct 11, 2010)

Ugh and i liked Megaupload im in the us though and am not affected but seriously why couldnt this happen to sharecash I hate that site


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm using SKY and I can access it fine from here. 
Prepare to get 4chan'd IWF.


----------



## emigre (Oct 11, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> Many major UK Internet Service Providers are using the IWF so it'll effect many UK Parrots! What's your opinion on this?



those poor parrots!


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 11, 2010)

Comit8907 said:
			
		

> Ugh and i liked Megaupload im in the us though and am not affected but seriously why couldnt this happen to sharecash I hate that site


i know sharecash takes the piss


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 11, 2010)

I prefer mediafire anyway... it's so simple and no waiting

not that this affects me


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2010)

I barely get 100kb/s on Mediafire.


----------



## tajio (Oct 11, 2010)

Mediafire is good for some things such manga's but I think it limits the download speed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... time to get Megaupload Premium soon.


----------



## xist (Oct 11, 2010)

This is beyond mental. Expect immense bitching in your respective ISP community forums if this blocks the UK from Megaupload, Megavideo etc.... as we will have no way around it as we'll still need to connect to the internet from our ISP provided connections irrespective of what uber proxy you have. (i hope i'm wrong about that)

However it does seem a bit expansive....


----------



## Egonny (Oct 11, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Squawk!!*


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 13, 2010)

if its for child porn then it is fine but if its for piracy... its a good thing i am in tanzania


----------

